# Sunday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

1:05 PM ET
Marlins *(WPXN)* @ Braves (Turner South & EI 754)
Blue Jays (RSN/CFMT) @ Yankees (YES & EI 755)

1:15 PM ET
Orioles *(WJZ/WBDC/WJAL)* @ Devil Rays *(WMOR)*

1:35 PM ET
Mets (WPIX) @ Expos
Phillies (WPSG) @ Pirates (WCWB/FSN Pittsburgh & EI 763)

2:05 PM ET
Red Sox (NESN & EI 756) @ Royals *(KMBC)*
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota & EI 758)
Tigers (WKBD) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago & EI 759)
Cardinals *(KPLR)* @ Brewers (WISN/FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 760)

2:20 PM ET
Reds (FSN Cincinnati & EI 757) @ Cubs (WGN)

2:35 PM ET
Giants (KTVU) @ Astros (FSN Southwest & EI 761)

4:10 PM ET
Padres (KUSI/XEWT) @ Dodgers (KCOP)

4:35 PM ET
Rockies (KWGN) @ Diamondbacks (KTVK/MAS!)
Rangers (FSN Southwest Alt.) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 762) & FSR3

8:05 PM ET
Angels @ Athletics - ESPN


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Saturday's Red Sox game was postponed until Sunday. Double-header day in Kansas City on Sunday. 1st game on NESN and KMBC. Same start time of 1:05pm CT - 2:05pm ET. Not sure of TV for the 2nd game.


----------

